# Honda Eu2000



## kfoster (Jan 9, 2021)

Was hoping someone might be able to give me a few pointers.

I recently acquired a non running EU2000i today from my neighbor and decided to go through it. Engine looked like he never did any maintenance as the oil was pitch black and the gas in tank was rank. He had no idea when the last time he used it and gave me a blank stare when i asked him about if he had ever changed the oil. Being that it looked in pretty rough shape I changed all the fluids and cleaned the carb up hoping to get it to start. Even after a through cleaning it still wouldn't start. I even sprayed starting fluid directly in the carb and it wouldn't even sputter. I checked it for spark which it had so i decided to do a compression test. It turned out the engine had no compression. I pulled the valve cover off and realized the intake valve was stuck open and extremely carboned. I was able to get the valve freed up but the compression was still low so i decided to pull everything apart. Despite the oil looking black everything looked in decent shape. The valves were super crusty so i cleaned them and the top of the piston up. I put it all back together and now im getting around 55-60psi of compression. Having said that it still wont start. 

Thinking my valve issue was solved I have moved back to the carb. However, even with spraying starting fluid directly into the air cleaner all I sometimes get is a small sputter and put for about 3 seconds. I set the valve clearance according to the manual and its got fuel, spark and a new spark plug. 

This is the first time I have ever worked on one of these fancy inverter units are these Honda units not as simple as _fuel, air_ and _spark?_

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

kfoster said:


> This is the first time I have ever worked on one of these fancy inverter units are these Honda units not as simple as _fuel, air_ and _spark?_


Nothing overly fancy engine-wise... It's a GXR120 engine: Honda Engines | GXR120 Rammer Engine | Features, Specs, and Model Info






Honda Engines | Troubleshooting tips


Basic troubleshooting information for Honda small engines.




engines.honda.com


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

At the reception of his blank stare I would have accepted the fact that if I was ever going to have any peace of mind that it would run the way I will need it to some day that I was going to need to take it completely apart. Place eyes and hands on every part, inspect each, clean all, repair/replace where needed, from the ground up. Eradicate every last shred of neglect. If for nothing else but my peace of mind. From what you describe a complete rebuild would be the most prudent course of action, for your peace of mind, and to conserve your valuable time. In doing so you will find exactly why it won't run right now.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

_This is the first time I have ever worked on one of these fancy inverter units are these Honda units not as simple as fuel, air and spark?_

Before getting any deeper I would do a complete carb overhaul and see if it will run at all. To save time it might be easier to simply buy a new carb, as they are very difficult to COMPLETELY clean, and see if it will run. It sounds like it has not had regular service but only neglect. Once up and running I would do several 2 hour runs under load with fuel additives in the gas and several synthetic oil changes to clean out all the carbon etc. Also be sure to check/clean the spark arrestor, betting it is plugged solid. 
Keep us posted, Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

just replace the carb.
that is the best way to deal with the carb .
new carbs are 50.00


----------



## miloaksrider (Sep 22, 2020)

Make sure the thottle plate on the carb is free (fuel/air). I've fixed two no start problems that had this along w dirty/plugged carbs. Spark, spark at right time, compression and fuel/air to run.


----------

